# Which Ultra Sound to use?



## barbacasec (Jan 17, 2008)

If a patient comes into the office with a diagnosis of 626.0, and the doctor performs a vaginal ultrasound to check if patient is pregnant and finds that the patient is. Do you code with the 76830 non-ob transvaginal ultrasound since she came in not knowing if she was pregnant or  do you code with a 76817 with a pregnant diagnosis since that was the outcome of the test.


----------



## Happycoding (Jan 21, 2008)

*ob ultrasound*

76817 is the right code.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Jan 21, 2008)

76817 is absolutely correct as it is a "pregnant uterus".  You could uee the confimration of pregnancy ICD-9 V72.42.


----------

